# Pensioner Battles Alligator to save his Dog, Doogie



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone else just seen this story?!

I would like to try and save my cat Monkey from an alligator but in reality...... mind you if a 72 year old can do it!

http://comparepetcare.co.uk/blog/pensioner-battles-alligator-to-save-his-dog/


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess he didn't have time to even think about it. All he could see was his beloved dog was in danger, so he just dove in.
Brave man!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

What a hero.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

He is soo brave, i guess you would just panic and your instinct is to help when your dogs in trouble!


----------

